# eMac power consumption question



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Does anyone know how much power an eMac consumes? i'm designing an HVAC system for a firm that uses PowerBooks (which I'm taking as 50W power input) except for one eMac in the reception area. Typical PCs + CRT I usually calculate as 350W input, 250W if it's a PC + LCD screen, and 450W for a PowerMac G5 + ACD. I'm guessing an eMac would be around 250W despite being CRT the computer itself has pretty low power consumption.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Find your specific model number (eg run Apple System Profiler; look for: Sales Order Number under Hardware Overview) and look it up (you could google the specs, search Apple's site, or download and run a copy of MacTracker-freeware). The power supply will be rated for x watts maximum, and that will be the worst-case power consumption.

The actual number varies so much from model to model that guesses are not very useful.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

I think it is ~170w. I will check at work tommorow.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

It is either 170 or 230 watts, depending on the model eMac. Look it up for your specific machine.


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

According to mactracker "maximum watts" is 170 for all models except the last two where it is 230


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yep I saw 230W. I would guess 30-40% of that goes to heat.

Oh for another project they have a classroom of 25 PowerMac G5s, a colleague of mine is wonderring if the liquid cooling system of the G5 processor can be piped directly to a central cooling system to take some of the heating load of the air system therefore reducing the air we're dumping in the classroom just to keep the air cool.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

dona83 said:


> Oh for another project they have a classroom of 25 PowerMac G5s, a colleague of mine is wonderring if the liquid cooling system of the G5 processor can be piped directly to a central cooling system to take some of the heating load of the air system therefore reducing the air we're dumping in the classroom just to keep the air cool.


Thats not going to work. Its a closed loop. If you open it you open a can of worms. Mainly you would need to add pump(s) to pump all that water around.

It would be cheaper and easier to add an A/C unit.


----------



## 9mmCensor (Jan 27, 2006)

Script Kiddie said:


> According to mactracker "maximum watts" is 170 for all models except the last two where it is 230


Thats what I came up with.


----------

